# Why the hate for FMODs?



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I've noticed that many people react very badly when you mentions FMODS (in-line crossovers). Why the hate? What is bad about using them?


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

Passive in line devices need to be matched to the specific input impedance of the amp being used. If it's not matched, the crossover frequency changes. This information is not provide by the Harrison Laboratory

In addition, passive in line devices attenuate the signal, and the higher the slope of the device, the greater the attenuation..


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

FMODS are just as bad as generic pre-built crossovers for loudspeakers, they are not tuned to any specific driver or enclosure. I was just reading their specs and they seem to claim to be better than many active crossovers. I would dispute this. Even the cheapy Berry active X-overs can have their crossover points and slopes varied. Yet it does not seem possible to change the x-over point of an fmod??


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

really. i just bought me a pair of 50hz highpass FMODS ...

so you're saying there's a possibility it will not really crossover at 50hz?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Boom, you are just going to have to bring them over and I can run FR sweeps in Speaker workshop. We can try several amps to see if There is a difference. I had not thought of the input impedance problem.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Boom, you are just going to have to bring them over and I can run FR sweeps in Speaker workshop. We can try several amps to see if There is a difference. I had not thought of the input impedance problem.


Can do. I'm not too worried about the 20Hz highpass I'm using as a rumble filter. If I use any FMODs in the future (for prosound, not HT) I wouldn't mind knowing what they are doing.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

DS-21 said:


> It'll probably be close enough not to merit any concern.
> 
> As for the original question, I wouldn't touch the company's products under any circumstances simply because I find their website extremely off-putting. It's jingoistic, and experience has taught me that that any company wearing religion so overtly on its sleeve does so as a cover for business practices that are shady at best and generally closer to crooked than shady. Nothing wrong with actually being religious, mind, but I've found it to be a good rule of thumb that only hypocrites, liars, and thieves need to shout their religious fundamentalism to the world so bloody loudly.


At least they keep it on their website were we can choose to ignore it, unlike some poeple who insist on clogging up the internet with email after email of adverts for products that make your private parts bigger. :wits-end:


----------

